# Dixie is finally home...questions????



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie is here. She is so adorable. We love her to bits already. She has a great personality. happy to play, and happy to just lay in a lap. Very easy going. Adapted well. Doesn't appear to be home sick at all. BUT>>>> she doesn't have a clue about puppy pads or going outside. We are working on it. She doesn't squat and urinate. She just leaks every where, especially if she is excited. Tough to anticipate the urge if she is always leaking, you know? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. She is 14 weeks old. We know she is young. I'll get those pictures up tomorrow for all to see. Thanks.
Fach


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I cant wait to see pictures! Congratulations!








I am not sure what to tell you about the leaking...but I sure someone here has great suggestions!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Does she wiggle all over and dribble when you lean down to pet her? Young dogs often do this as a combination of excitement and submissive urination. One of the things that can help is to tone down your greetings to her. When you walk into the room, ignore her for a few minutes and then calmly say hello. Once she calms down, then sit on the floor and calmly pet her. You can also use this to your advantage. You can use a high, squealing happy voice when she is in the right place and tell her to potty, good girl! If you know what makes her piddle, it isn't too hard to get it on cue! Treat! 

Young dogs very commonly get urinary tract infections which can greatly reduce their bladder control. It would be worth checking just in case. 

Give her some time to settle in and she'll do fine!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jul 2 2005, 05:31 PM
> *Does she wiggle all over and dribble when you lean down to pet her? Young dogs often do this as a combination of excitement and submissive urination. One of the things that can help is to tone down your greetings to her. When you walk into the room, ignore her for a few minutes and then calmly say hello. Once she calms down, then sit on the floor and calmly pet her. You can also use this to your advantage. You can use a high, squealing happy voice when she is in the right place and tell her to potty, good girl! If you know what makes her piddle, it isn't too hard to get it on cue! Treat!
> 
> Young dogs very commonly get urinary tract infections which can greatly reduce their bladder control. It would be worth checking just in case.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the reply. I do think it is part submissive behavior and part just plain excitement, but as she is playing she just keeps going. never really one large tinkle. I too think maybe she is young, in a new enviroment, and just plain thrilled to engage her playmates [us]







I did take her for a check up today at my vet. She said to bring her back in another week and see how things are going. The vet wanted to break up her vacc. so it was a bit easier for her to tolerate. Lets hope she will calm down enough to hold "it". It is tough to train otherwise. Thanks for the help.
Fach


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Jul 2 2005, 05:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I do think it is part submissive behavior and part just plain excitement, but as she is playing she just keeps going. never really one large tinkle. I too think maybe she is young, in a new enviroment, and just plain thrilled to engage her playmates [us]







I did take her for a check up today at my vet. She said to bring her back in another week and see how things are going. The vet wanted to break up her vacc. so it was a bit easier for her to tolerate. Lets hope she will calm down enough to hold "it". It is tough to train otherwise. Thanks for the help.
Fach
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77278
[/B][/QUOTE]
PS I forgot to say that she does wiggle and dribble. The wiggle is non stop. The dribble frequent. She is such a happy, happy little girl.......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You might want to ask the breeder about her not squatting to "go" and about how she was trained while there. Once all that is figured out..... The best advice I can give you regarding potty training is this.... it worked for me with my first Maltese, Rosebud, and with Kallie and Catcher.

After naps, meals, etc. (basically whenever there is a change of position from napping to playing, from playing to napping, etc.) take her to the pad and when she goes, say a word. I used "hurry up". As she is going say the word over and over until she is finished. When she is finished, praise her to high heaven. Some people give a little treat, although I have never given treats for "going". I just praise like crazy.

Do this every time she goes... it is important to say the word just as she is beginning to go or even a little before she goes. 

Then eventually she will "go" on command. You will be able to put her on the pad and say your word and she'll go. 

This works better with some dogs than others. With Rosebud and then with Catcher, it works perfectly. Kallie was much more hard headed and she won't "go" every time like they do (did).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oops, double post.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 2 2005, 05:53 PM
> *Double post
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77288*


[/QUOTE]
The hard part is there is not a distingishing "time of going" She litterally just keeps dribbling. The fur between her hind legs keeps getting soaked with urine. I cleaned her face and behind this morning and see that I need to do her behind again this evening. Did you experience this with your puppies?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Jul 2 2005, 06:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hard part is there is not a distingishing "time of going" She litterally just keeps dribbling. The fur between her hind legs keeps getting soaked with urine. I cleaned her face and behind this morning and see that I need to do her behind again this evening. Did you experience this with your puppies?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77292
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I haven't had that situation. Is it possible when she starts dribbling to run her to the pad and let her finish there? Do you know if she used pads when she was at the breeders? If I were you, I would speak to the breeder about this and see if this behavior was going on before. It may be that she just doesn't know where to go. 

If you can just figure out when she might need to go and get her to the pad and not let her leave the pad until she goes... For example, just after a nap she will for sure need to go. After a nap, pick her up and take her to the pad and go ahead and say your word. Don't leave the area until she goes. Then maybe eventually after a few times of this hopefully she'll connect the pad and the word with "going". 

By the way, I meant to say in my other post that I am so glad that everything worked out with getting her and that she is all you hoped for.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 2 2005, 05:18 PM
> *Dixie is here. She is so adorable. We love her to bits already. She has a great personality. happy to play, and happy to just lay in a lap. Very easy going.  Adapted well. Doesn't appear to be home sick at all. BUT>>>> she doesn't have a clue about puppy pads or going outside. We are working on it. She doesn't squat and urinate. She just leaks every where, especially if she is excited. Tough to anticipate the urge if she is always leaking, you know? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. She is 14 weeks old. We know she is young. I'll get those pictures up tomorrow for all to see. Thanks.
> Fach
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77270*


[/QUOTE]
should I clip/shave the hair between her hind legs?


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

If she is just going while doing normal activities, and not just a little bit when she gets excited to see you or you say hi or something, that is not normal. It sounds like a urinary tract infection. Does she go in her sleep?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Jul 2 2005, 07:00 PM
> *If she is just going while doing normal activities, and not just a little bit when she gets excited to see you or you say hi or something, that is not normal.  It sounds like a urinary tract infection.  Does she go in her sleep?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77319*


[/QUOTE]
I don't know. I haven't had her too long. We arrived home last evening with her. She did soil her bedding in the crate last evening. I don't know honestly. How could I test for a urinary tract infection? I will discuss that with the vet as soon as they open. That won't be until tuesday. The vet mentioned something about the eurithra [sp?] when i was there and said she wanted to see how this next week went.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

and yes, she does dribble during normal activities. I forgot to add that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The breeder should be able to give you lots of info.... like was she doing this when with the breeder, etc. I would think that info would be helpful in helping your vet diagnose. I would bring in a fresh urine sample to the vet if you can. 

Bless your heart.... having to deal with something like this right away is bound to be stressful.... I feel for ya.... I sure hope things get better ... please keep us posted.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 2 2005, 07:52 PM
> *The breeder should be able to give you lots of info.... like was she doing this when with the breeder, etc. I would think that info would be helpful in helping your vet diagnose. I would bring in a fresh urine sample to the vet if you can.
> 
> Bless your heart.... having to deal with something like this right away is bound to be stressful.... I feel for ya.... I sure hope things get better ... please keep us posted.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77329*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you. That is very nice. I'll try to reach the breeder and then contact the vet again. I hate the idea she might be ill and need medicine. Poor baby girl.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Jul 2 2005, 09:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. That is very nice. I'll try to reach the breeder and then contact the vet again. I hate the idea she might be ill and need medicine. Poor baby girl.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77333
[/B][/QUOTE]

I totally understand... my first Malt, Rosebud, was sick all the time and I know that awful anxious feeling... But JMM who responded to you earlier is a vet tech and very, very experienced and like she says, UTI's are common in puppies... there are several folks here on SM who have recently gone through it or still are! 

You may want to read some recent threads from Ladysmom. She is very experienced with UTIs and has some good info. Both she and JMM have some good info in some previous posts. If you'd like me to try to find them, I'll be glad to.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 2 2005, 08:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I totally understand... my first Malt, Rosebud, was sick all the time and I know that awful anxious feeling... But JMM who responded to you earlier is a vet tech and very, very experienced and like she says, UTI's are common in puppies... there are several folks here on SM who have recently gone through it or still are! 

You may want to read some recent threads from Ladysmom. She is very experienced with UTIs and has some good info. Both she and JMM have some good info in some previous posts. If you'd like me to try to find them, I'll be glad to.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77338
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks. I'll search through. If i can't locate the info I'll write back in. Meanwhile I will also try to get her into the vet again for treatment.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

was she stained from the urine when you got her? i hope it is nothing, or a simple UTI but there are other things it could be if she was always like this at the breeders too. Def. talk with the breeder and see what she says.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 3 2005, 11:17 AM
> *was she stained from the urine when you got her?  i hope it is nothing, or a simple UTI but there are other things it could be if she was always like this at the breeders too.  Def. talk with the breeder and see what she says.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77509*


[/QUOTE]
no, she wasn't stained when I picked her up. I did speak to the breeder today. She was very helpful. She also thinks it might be a UTI. Suggest to have a culture done at vet. Until then I am washing her up twice a day to keep her fresh and keeping my enzime cleaner very close at hand







It isn't staining the fur. It is just very unpleasant looking and smelling. The urine is washing out ok. I'll fill everyone in when I get the culture back. I REALLY appreciate all the in put from the forum members.
fach


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Aw... I really hope everything turns out okay! I know how scary it is to be worried about your new furbaby.. Jack had a bit of a reaction to his last set of shots, all yelpy, and not wanting to be touched, and he couldn't sit down for the rest of that day! I was so worried... I hope it all turns out well


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I hope it is just a UTI. There are a few structural malformations that can cause constant leakage, but if this is a new thing according to the breeder, sounds like a UTI. I'm glad you had a good experience calling the breeder...that's the best part of going to a good one. You can always call them and they want to help.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jul 3 2005, 02:12 PM
> *I hope it is just a UTI. There are a few structural malformations that can cause constant leakage, but if this is a new thing according to the breeder, sounds like a UTI. I'm glad you had a good experience calling the breeder...that's the best part of going to a good one. You can always call them and they want to help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77574*


[/QUOTE]
Are the structural problems correctable? The breeder is very experienced with Maltese. She is well known and I think she would have mentioned it if this has arose in previous litters. Lets all hope for UTI. We all adore this puppy already.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 3 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Lets all hope for UTI. We all adore this puppy already.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77584*


[/QUOTE]
I know what you mean. When I took Catcher in for his first check up I told the vet I didn't care what was wrong with him, I loved him so much after just two days there was no way I'd give him up. (He was fine.) It was love at first sight! 

I sure hope it is a UTI also... I assume the breeder said that Dixie had been squatting previously? If so, then it doesn't seem like a structural problem since it wouldn't have just started ... at least logically it wouldn't seem so.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Jul 3 2005, 03:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the structural problems correctable? The breeder is very experienced with Maltese. She is well known and I think she would have mentioned it if this has arose in previous litters. Lets all hope for UTI. We all adore this puppy already.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77584
[/B][/QUOTE]
yes most are correctable...more commonly seen in larger breed dogs, so hopefully all it is is an UTI and she will be on the mend soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Jul 3 2005, 05:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
yes most are correctable...more commonly seen in larger breed dogs, so hopefully all it is is an UTI and she will be on the mend soon








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77599
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fach, since you're new here... to help you "relax" over the rest of the holiday weekend.... LadyMontava is almost finished with vet school.... so you are getting good information!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 2 2005, 05:18 PM
> *Dixie is here. She is so adorable. We love her to bits already. She has a great personality. happy to play, and happy to just lay in a lap. Very easy going.  Adapted well. Doesn't appear to be home sick at all. BUT>>>> she doesn't have a clue about puppy pads or going outside. We are working on it. She doesn't squat and urinate. She just leaks every where, especially if she is excited. Tough to anticipate the urge if she is always leaking, you know? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. She is 14 weeks old. We know she is young. I'll get those pictures up tomorrow for all to see. Thanks.
> Fach
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77270*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you everyone. You have been so helpful. I'll be sure to let you know what the outcome is with our little girl. Thank you, thank you...........


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope this isnt a stupid question but someone told me that peeing from excitment is a female thing.... is that true?







I have only owned male dogs and never had a problem with peeing from excitement but I am probably totally miss informed.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 3 2005, 09:20 PM
> *I hope this is a stupid question but someone told me that peeing from excitment is a female thing.... is that true?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Peanut still tinkles a little when he's really happy. He doesn't even know it's happening


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

oops, I forgot to add, I hope Dixie is okay!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen both males and females do it. 

Structural things like ectopic ureters are fixable...but sounds like you and the breeder are already on top of things so I would try not to worry.


----------

